# puffer heaven sec ave pier



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

We are reeling em in and black drum


----------



## mikeyloo (Jul 23, 2010)

Any size to the black drum? What bait?


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Drum 16" shrimp bait but only 1 drom. About 15 blowfish all good size


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats on the action.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

going on the grill tonight


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

going to try one more day out on the sec ave pier before they close for January, it should be nice out. I don't have my niece with me however and shes the one who caught the black drum! never fished in her life lol, hope I have as much luck today with out her


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

Cherry grove pier had lots of whiting and puffer fish yesterday. One of the fishermen told me that puffers are poisonous. Is that true? It was foaming reddish/green stuff out of its mouth yesterday.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

The Northern puffer fish found in the Mid- Atlantic is NOT poisonous in the US. the only ones that are poisonous are from China and Florida. Ive linked 3 articles you can read about them. I know when I was a kid on Long Island we ate these all the time. They are called "Chicken of the Sea" because they are soooo delicious!

http://www.chesapeakebay.net/fieldguide/critter/northern_puffer

http://www.ncoif.com/articlesd.aspx?id=3

http://vertebrates.si.edu/fishes/fugu_highlight/fugu.html
"The only safe sources for imported puffer fish are fish that have been processed and prepared by specially trained and certified fish cutters in the city of Shimonoseki, Japan. Additionally, puffer fish caught in the mid-Atlantic coastal waters of the United States, typically between Virginia and New York, are safe to consume. Puffer fish from all other sources can either naturally contain deadly toxins or become toxic because of environmental factors and therefore are not considered safe."


----------

